# Which one do you shoot?



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Now that were getting close to the season and everyone is getting excited I figured I would post this topic..I have been saving it for awhile. I noticed last spring that I shot more blue geese coming into the decoys than snows.. And we all know in most cases there is always way more snows than blues. Now I realize I have been targeting them.. So here is the question for all you snow hunters. You have 1,000 snows tornadoing down into your decoys, which goose do you shoot first snow, blue, ross, or juvy?
Bandhunter :beer:


----------



## duckslayer_10 (Feb 14, 2006)

i shoot the blue geese idk why maybe they seem to stand out more

:sniper: get um all


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What ever bird is on the end of my barrel when I pull up to shoot. If I cant see a collar which is 99.9 percent of the time I shoot what ever is nearest.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

If I see a pretty blue or a ross nearby I'll go for those first. I love the way a nice mature blue looks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think blues just stick out and also maybe they appear closer because of the dark color.......

Also I like adult blues as well.

CHuck


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Last year I concentrated on Snows---because there were so damned many Specks mixed in it was ridiculas at times--and a young Blue and a young Speck as not the easiest to tell a part.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

I would have to agree that when I pull up on a flock I seem to key in on the Blues for some reason. They just seem to stick out and are easier to track while the flock is coming in.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

shoot the one that has a band on first then shoot anything that is nearest to the barrel


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

first off you shoot the neck collar and then i would pick on the adult rosses, that is if you want to get some bling, next i would say the eagleheads :beer:


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I usually shoot the closest one, but if there is blue and a snow about the same distance I will shoot at the blue first.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I with GB3. The first one I pull up on


----------



## true outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2006)

I also target mature blues and ross geese. I really hadn't thought about it but i guess i just love mature blue and ross geese. Interesting topic.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i try to hit mature snows or lil pretty rosses cuz they just fold nicly like a mallard


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

My thought process goes like this:

if: there is a neck collared bird{
shootNeckCollaredBird();
}

else if: there is a leg banded bird{
shootLegBandedBird();
}

else if: there is a mature blue{
shootMatureBlue();
}

else if: there is a mature snow{
shootMatureSnow();
}

else: justKillSomething();

--- some of you might get that, some might not, but I couldn't resist. Sorry.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Just shoot till you run out of shells not matter what :beer: :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goose0613 said:


> My thought process goes like this:
> 
> if: there is a neck collared bird{
> shootNeckCollaredBird();
> ...


Ummm...ya ditto, but with a never ending loop. :lost:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

goose0613 said:


> My thought process goes like this:
> 
> if: there is a neck collared bird{
> shootNeckCollaredBird();
> ...


Agreed!!


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Ummm...ya ditto, but with a never ending loop. :lost:


This better?

*do(while not out of shells)*{

if: there is a neck collared bird{
shootNeckCollaredBird();
}

else if: there is a leg banded bird{
shootLegBandedBird();
}

else if: there is a mature blue{
shootMatureBlue();
}

else if: there is a mature snow{
shootMatureSnow();
}

else: justKillSomething();

}

(I'd have a never ending supply of shells) :sniper:


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Shoot which ever one is closest, unless your picky, they all taste the same and fly the same.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

Usually when we are hunting in a group, we stagger who shoots blues and who shoots whites. The first and third guy in line get snows for a while, the second and fourth shoot blues for while. That way if a band shows up when picking up birds, there's no arguing. We'll switch after a couple of flocks, so each person gets to shoot a few of each.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

i shoot the drake first :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i guess i never really target any certain ones but i find that i usually end up shooting the white ones.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

how you get so lucky to shoot most i seen last weekend were two hundred yards high and still traveling


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Definately Blues.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

bowhuntr4ever said:


> shoot the one that has a band on first then shoot anything that is nearest to the barrel


 Hells ya :thumb:


----------

